# Which Compact/Sub-Compact 9mm for CC?



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi All,

I own a Ruger P95DC but it seems to be a bit heavy for concealed carry. I recently shot the SIG .380 (single stack mag 7 rounds) at the range and I like the weight and feel of it but I'm not sure if I want to go with a .380. I know alot of you carry .40 and .45 caliber sub-compacts for CC but if you had to choose a 9mm that was light weight and easy to conceal which gun would you choose?

On my not so short list are:
1. Glock 26 9mm
2. Bersa Thunder 9
3. Baby Desert Eagle Compact 9mm
4. Kel-Tech PF9
5. SpringField XD Sub-Compact 9mm


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I shot the XD9 service today and it is a fantastic gun. I plan on buying the sub compact model, however they did have it available to rent.

You should also consider the Walther PPS. I had a chance to hold one of those today...PERFECT for concealed carry. I'm not sure I would want it in .40, however. It is very small and pretty light, .40 might be a bit much.


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah. I think I'll rent it next time I'm at the range. The sub-compact XD9 that is. I like the feel of the other single stack mag guns though. Although the extra capacity might come in handy if needed.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Obviously from my signature you can tell that I would choose the XD9SC.  It is a great shooting gun and comes with a longer magazine for range use or back-up if you would like. Having said that, of the ones you listed I would go with either the XD9SC or the Glock 26 depending on which one fit your hands better and shot better for you (if you can rent both). Just my .02


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

*CZ Rami*

I have the Poly version. Love it to death. Replaced my troublesome Kahr PM9. Weights about 24ozs with SA/DA 10rds. Give them a look. Also comes in a steel version for about 2 ozs more but you can change grip panels. Pretty cool. Only reason I didn't get one was it was a bit to big for my small hands.
Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm an XD fan. I have the service model .40 and will be buying a XD9SC when I scrape together enough funds. The XD would get my vote. But .... that's _me._ I would say try to rent as many of the guns on your list and go with what seems best for _you._

FYI, Mike Barham just bought a PF9 and has a write up in the Kel Tec section. http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13334


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Obviously from my signature you can tell that I would choose the XD9SC.  It is a great shooting gun and comes with a longer magazine for range use or back-up if you would like. Having said that, of the ones you listed I would go with either the XD9SC or the Glock 26 depending on which one fit your hands better and shot better for you (if you can rent both). Just my .02


+1 on the XD9sc

I use mine for my CCW and absolutely recommend it for a variety of good reasons. But to keep it short: I've had no problems what-so-ever in 600+ rnds and found it to be extremely accurate, and fun to shoot. It comes w/2 mags 1-16rnd and 1-10rnd. I bought 1 more of each and added PEARCE grip extenders for pinky support for the 10rnd ones (_under $10 a piece_). I've also got CTC laser grips (_cause I want to..not cause I need them..._) :smt083 on layway to pick up in May.

  

Get yourself a good holster and your set.:smt023

that's my .02¢


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

Lots of great sub compact 9mm's on the market my list would include CZ Rami, Sig p239, HK p2000sk, M&P9, both the glock and the xd are great guns just not for me!


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I picked up a Glock 26 not so long ago and it has been doing a wonderful job as my new CC weapon. Only issue I have with it is really an issue with me. It's the only gun I own that I can't seem to stop putting a death grip on when I shoot it. Puts the shot off a little. Nice group, just a little low. Something I need to work on and it will be perfect.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

jfrink2 said:


> Yeah. I think I'll rent it next time I'm at the range. The sub-compact XD9 that is. I like the feel of the other single stack mag guns though. Although the extra capacity might come in handy if needed.


Get the Sig .380 (232) and carry an extra magazine. Then again, I'm a little biased.


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Obviously from my signature you can tell that I would choose the XD9SC.  It is a great shooting gun and comes with a longer magazine for range use or back-up if you would like. Having said that, of the ones you listed I would go with either the XD9SC or the Glock 26 depending on which one fit your hands better and shot better for you (if you can rent both). Just my .02


I like the bigger glocks but the Glock 26 feels a little off in my hands (just holding it that is...haven't shot it yet though). I do like the beaver tail design and feel of the XDs. Between the two of these I would say that the XD feels better in my hand. Decisions...decisions...decisions!


----------



## jfrink2 (Apr 8, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Get the Sig .380 (232) and carry an extra magazine. Then again, I'm a little biased.


Thanks for the recommendation. I was suprised at how much I enjoyed shooting the Sig .380 at the range. I usually shoot the full size guns but it was more fun shooting the slim 7 round Sig .380.

Also, I looked at the new Ruger .380 but it is extra, extra small. Just didn't feel right. I wouldn't mind shooting it too. Might get that one for the wife.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The combination of ergonomics, accuracy, size, weight, ballistics and cost, make the XD SC9 a complete package. It is a great carry gun. I highly recommend it.


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you considered the Kahr CW9 or CW40. Smaller than the Glock or XD and has one of the best DAO triggers on the market. I have over 500 rounds of various ammo through my CW9 and it has been flawless with everything.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> M&P9


I've heard the M&P compacts were having some serious teething issues. That might've been in .40 though.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> I've heard the M&P compacts were having some serious teething issues. That might've been in .40 though.


Although everything I have seen said about the problems were on the .40 cals only it wouldn't suprise me if the 9's had issues as well. Of the 4 guns I listed the m&p is the only one I have not shot. I did really like the way it felt in my hand but without shooting it I couldn't say if i would really like the gun or not


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

One of the guys that's a leasing agent at my apartments had an M&P40 (full-sized). He loved it, and went through 600+ rounds with no problems whatsoever. He's considering a Glock 27 or an M&P40 compact. I told him to go with the Glock. Although I've never handled an M&P and he had no problems with his last one, they don't get good ratings. Never heard a complaint on Glocks, at least not from anyone who's owned one. I'm new to the handgun scene, but from a lot of reading, S&W doesn't seem to make the best autoloaders, at least from the models I've looked at. Their customer service is reported as being top notch, but that doesn't mean squat when the gun's not functioning properly. However, if I ever get a revolver, it'll be a S&W 686 .357 mag. But no S&W autoloaders for me.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

I have both M&P 9 compact and Kahr cw-9. Get the Smith. The Kahr is a nice piece but has an exceptionally long trigger pull and has no short reset as do most of the others. The M&P also disassembles WITHOUT having to pull the trigger and has a short trigger reset. My M&P 9c has aprx 8,000 rounds without ANY issues, fail to fire, fail to eject, jam, no issues at all. The pistol eats any and all ammo I've loaded in the mags. I would also suggest you take a look at the M&P .357 sig compact that is now out. I have one and love the thing. Mine has some differences from the 9compact and full size .357sig that I also own. My 9compact and full size .357 sig will fire without a magazine, the new .357 sig compact will not. The full size magazine will also fit the compact for range application so you don't spend time loading magazines instead of shooting. The 9compact carries 12 in the mag, the .357sig and .40 cal compacts have a 10 round mag capacity. The full size has a 15 round capacity. Just my .02


----------

